#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Thai Driving Licence

## david44

Does the five year car licence need to be changed everytime I get a new passport number?
I fill them up faster than the licences

----------


## Boon Mee

> Does the five year car licence need to be changed everytime I get a new passport number?
> I fill them up faster than the licences


Get pages added to your passport?

Mai kho jai your situation?  Most passports these days are good for 10 years.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Get pages added to your passport?


Brits can't do that. No pages added anymore.

I don't know all the details but I'm in the same situation. You're driving license has your passport number printed on it and I'd assume that they should match. (legally) I'm sure that it will never be checked but the driving license place is near my house so when my new passport shows up I'll pop down and change my 5 year.

----------


## Thetyim

Just show your old passport if it is queried

----------


## deathstardan

I changed my passport last year and I was thinking the same thing. I sill have the old passport if it ever becomes an issue.

On the same topic, why do British Passport numbers change every time a new passport is issued? I would have thought it would be easier to track people over the years, if they were allocated one number for life. Just like the national insurance number.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> why do British Passport numbers change every time a new passport is issued?


Because sane people like us don't work for them! :Smile:

----------


## david44

Thanks for the rapid response .
I guess asking immigration is ahands up no brainer so will travel with both.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> so will travel with both.


Or just one of these. :Smile:

----------


## toslti

Having lived in several countries where everyone has a number from birth and having been asked for my 'number' on many occasions from trying to hire a car trailer in Sweden to getting a Boots Advantage card here on Phuket my reply has always been the same..... 'Because I have a name and am not just a number'..... Cue some strange looks but more often a smile and a nod.

----------


## codfish

When I renewed my DL last year I was not questioned about the new passport number, I did not even think about it to you the truth.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

The question to ask yourself is this:

If my passport number changes and doesn't match that of my Thai driving licence reference, is my Thai licence actually a VALID driving licence if not updated? Same-same for you address.

The posters above are right in the sense that no cop is going to check those details if he pulls you over. But he's not the one to worry about. The "rubber really hits the road" when you have an accident and your insurance says "sorry - Thai licence not valid since you change Passport, address," etc.

Here's another for those of you driving on foreign licences when you haven't actually lived in that jusridiction for many years. Your licence AIN'T valid. Neither the insurance company nor the issuing jurisdiction is going to support you if there's an accident. You are driving with an INVALID licence. And if I were the claims investigator/adjuster at Avis, Herts, Thairentaccar, wherever - your validity would be the FIRST thing I'd check up on. Using your brother's address or that of Uncle Sammy ain't going to work in that event.

All insurance states that you must be driving with a "valid" licence. No valid licence? You're not covered and never were. Food for thought in'it?

----------


## taxexile

i was refused car hire in the uk last year, as well as my uk driving licence the hire company wanted a utility bill and a bank statement with addresses that matched that on the licence. obviously i couldnt provide that paperwork.

a thai licence and uk passport was accepted without question though.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
Hence they protected you from liability (and themselves from a hassle). Your UK licence is not valid unless you live there most of the year. Thus it is not valid to rent a car or insure that car. Try getting a photo licence renewed unless you're there to do it.

----------


## DrAndy

> Your UK licence is not valid unless you live there most of the year.


where do you get your "facts" from?

link please

----------


## taxexile

if you are residing at the address on the licence whilst you are visiting the uk then i cant see the problem.

although i cant hire a car in the uk on my uk licence,  at least not from 2 companies that operate out of manchester airport, i can get temporary insurance to drive a family members car whilst in the uk on that licence.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> although i cant hire a car in the uk on my uk licence, at least not from 2 companies that operate out of manchester airport,


Are you still on a 1 year?

I emailed 2 companies to try and hire a car last time I was in the uk and they said that I could hire a car on a thai license but it had to have been valid for more than 12 months.

----------


## taxexile

my thai licence is a 5 year photocard licence.

they asked for my uk licence, i showed it to them, both the uk photo card and the paper bit, then they asked for the bills / bank statements with a corresponding address on, i couldnt provide those, so they made a phone call and then told me they couldnt accept this licence. i asked why, they said that my name was not on the voting register and that therefore i could not prove that i lived at the address on the licence.

no problem using a thai licence and paying with a uk credit card though.

this proving who you are, where you live is becoming an increasingly annoying part of life these days.  its bad enough having to go through it all at thai immigration, but when it happens in the uk it is even more annoying.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> they said that my name was not on the voting register


How could they possibly know this?

----------


## Gallowspole

^
Electoral roll - accessible to all.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
>  Your UK licence is not valid unless you live there most of the year.
> 
> 
> where do you get your "facts" from?
> 
> link please


Google it - u must be a uk resident for your licence to be VALID. Is your licence VALID?

----------


## hazz

^Its a bit lazy giving out some fact and then saying google when  someone queries it. 

Residency in the uk is quite complex, ritually when you are discussing issues like domicile and normally resident. being in the uk for over 90 days a year over a rolling 3 year average would be enough to get you residency status.

all dvl a seem to have to say is that they will not put a forien address on the licence and that if you have 'permanently moved' without explaining exactly what that means. But to be honest residency and licence is probably a moot point given that most insurance companies have T&C's about what they regard as a uk resident for the purposes of their business.

----------


## Thetyim

http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consum.../dg_067673.pdf

Scroll down to page 13.

----------


## DrAndy

so no link

The UK licence is valid wherever you happen to be

you may have to have a UK address to get one

----------


## DrAndy

> http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consum.../dg_067673.pdf
> 
> Scroll down to page 13.


 
I can't see the relevance on that page, Thet

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Does the five year car licence need to be changed everytime I get a new passport number?


I was at the British Embassy yesterday to order a new passport and to get a proof of residence letter so that I can renew my Thai driving license. 

Without me asking the above question, the girl behind the counter said that when my new passport arrives I will have to return to the Thai DMV to change my license so that the number matches the one in my new passport.

----------


## Thetyim

> I can't see the relevance on that page, Thet


It says that if you move abroad to a non EU country and then return then you have to apply for a UK DL if you don't have one.
This implies that if you still have your UK DL then you don't need to apply for a replacement

----------


## Thetyim

> when my new passport arrives I will have to return to the Thai DMV to change my license so that the number matches the one in my new passport.


That's where the Yellow Tabien Book comes in useful.
The Tabien number is entered into the Thai DL instead of a passport number.
No need to update the license.

----------


## DrAndy

> That's where the Yellow Tabien Book comes in useful.


I wondered why I got one of those, thanks

----------


## DrAndy

> This implies that if you still have your UK DL then you don't need to apply for a replacement


right, they last until you are 70, then you need to do some age related test

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> so no link
> 
> The UK licence is valid wherever you happen to be
> 
> you may have to have a UK address to get one


I tried to post this earlier -- 

*Driving in other countries*

*Visiting another country*

Your GB licence allows you to drive in all other countries in the European Community (EC) or European Economic Area (EEA). Check with a motoring organisation if you want to drive in a country that is not in the EC or EEA. They will tell you whether you need an International Driving Permit (IDP). IDPs are issued by the AA, the RAC and the Post Office®. *You must live in Great Britain, have passed a driving test and be over 18. (see page 13 link below)*

*Source: http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consum.../dg_067673.pdf*

ANOTHER point - since we're talking about driving in Thailand (at least for expats who live here), then the above is almost a moot point. It's the THAI law that matters, and my understanding is you must convert your existing "valid" licence to a Thai licence after a period of not more than 12 months from arrival in LOS. Otherwise same-same, the expirey date may say 2099 on your GB licence, but it won't mean anything here because it will be invalid for operating a motor vehicle in Thailand (albeit the land of paid-for licences)

----------


## hazz

But the problem is that they do not define the meaning of "live in britain". Its cirtanly does not backup the idea that you must be in the uk for most of the year to have a valid licence. Its just as easy to argue that if you have any kind of resident status in the uk that would be good enough for the dvla. You are tax resident if you spend an average of 90 days a year in the uk which is nowhere near most of the year.

Then we have the 12 months since your arrival in thailand. Which arival would that be, becase quite a few of the expats in thailand leave the country every 3 months.

The real moot point is what the insurance companies will accept, as they are often much less generious about residency and licance issues than the local government. The sensible thing to do is if you spend enough time in thailand to get a thai driving licence, then do so. And if you return to the uk and rent a car, ask the company which licence to use, as the decision will depend both on dvla and insurance company rules

----------


## Thetyim

> you must convert your existing "valid" licence to a Thai licence after a period of not more than 12 months from arrival in LOS


I think you will find that it's only 3 months. (sorry no time today to search for a link)
The key point in that though is "from arrival"
If you exit Thailand for one minute then you get another three months on re-entry

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> The real moot point is what the insurance companies will accept, as they are often much less generious about residency and licance issues than the local government. The sensible thing to do is if you spend enough time in thailand to get a thai driving licence, then do so. And if you return to the uk and rent a car, ask the company which licence to use, as the decision will depend both on dvla and insurance company rules


I'd agree with you that residency rules regarding Thailand are vague for the reasons you point out (more specifically, most of us have "non-RESIDENT" visas) yet have Thai driving licences. But I'd refer to your point about insurance companies - which is actually my main argument. Every time I renew insurance, I am never asked about my driving licence - but the fine print of the policy simply says it must be a "valid" licence - and residency is a requirement for the UK licence to remain valid. It's the same thing when you hire/rent a car. The kid at the rental desk just photocopies it and hands it back to you - he/she's not an expert. So it really boils down to this: Was your licence VALID in the jurisdiction where you were operating the motor vehicle at the time of the accident? If you never have an accident it doesn't matter - you could have been driving with a fake one - who cares?

----------


## hazz

Kind of reminds me of better half using her thai licence in the uk. At the time, you had to get a uk licence if you stayed in the uk for more than a year and there was a debate as to whether this time period reset every time you left the country. Again it was a moot point as all the insurance policies i was aware of required forign drivers they were insuring to get a uk licence within 6-9 months of he policy starting.

----------


## DrAndy

> Visiting another country Your GB licence allows you to drive in all other countries in the European Community (EC) or European Economic Area (EEA). Check with a motoring organisation if you want to drive in a country that is not in the EC or EEA. They will tell you whether you need an International Driving Permit (IDP). IDPs are issued by the AA, the RAC and the Post Office®. You must live in Great Britain, have passed a driving test and be over 18. (see page 13 link below)


that is for getting the International licence, nothing to do with the validity of the UK licence

----------


## DrAndy

> Again it was a moot point as all the insurance policies i was aware of required forign drivers they were insuring to get a uk licence within 6-9 months of he policy starting.


they do ask what type of licence you have, and load the premium if not a UK version

----------


## Humbert

My company's lawyer had my passport and work permit for the last month getting my visa and work permit renewed. He returned it today and I just realized that my driver's license expired while he had it. I hope I don't have to go through a lot of extra rigermarole.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> I hope I don't have to go through a lot of extra rigermarole.


They give you 2 months from the expiry date to renew it.

Anyone know if they are open today?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> Visiting another country Your GB licence allows you to drive in all other countries in the European Community (EC) or European Economic Area (EEA). Check with a motoring organisation if you want to drive in a country that is not in the EC or EEA. They will tell you whether you need an International Driving Permit (IDP). IDPs are issued by the AA, the RAC and the Post Office®. You must live in Great Britain, have passed a driving test and be over 18. (see page 13 link below)
> 
> 
> that is for getting the International licence, nothing to do with the validity of the UK licence


It's for both. The paragraph refers to driving whilst abroad. In the EU and EEA you just need the GB licence. Then it goes on to say for other countries you need an Intl permit as a supporting document. You need to be a resident of GB for both (though you can drive for certain period before exchanging the licence - determined by the country of destination - if you are still there after the set period expires.).

----------


## david44

I'm thinking of promoting my head cook and bottle washer to chauffeuring duties so I can have scoop on the way back from matinees at immigration. They now have more photos of me and family than I do ,thinking of buying them an extra shelf but reluctant to appear to well off for obvious reasons

----------


## Thetyim

> You need to be a resident of GB for both


It doesn't say that.
It says you must be UK resident to get an IDP in the UK

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Not the way I read it. But let's say your interpretation is correct - and it refers only to IDP issued by AA, RAC, etc. You must be living in Britain. (that's the main discussion point). Again, my only point here is that in an accident liability could fall heavily on someone (with insurance voided) if a claims adjuster learns you're not a UK resident but are driving on a UK licence (or any foreign licence for that matter). Insurance companies look for a hundred ways to get out of paying a claim - this would seem a no-brainer don't you think?

----------


## Thetyim

> Insurance companies look for a hundred ways to get out of paying a claim - this would seem a no-brainer don't you think?


I took my IDP to my thai insurer and got him to sign a copy saying that he approved it

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Good idea. To the agent? Or the actual insurance company/underwriter? (as the agent's signature could be waived off - not authorised). "Thai-Think"

----------


## Thetyim

^
Yeah I got the provincial head honcho of AIG to sign it as he is the one who authorizes the claims.

I had no problem with claims even though it was a fake.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Well that is a good idea then. But why go to all that trouble if you disagree that the licence is "invalid"?

----------


## Begbie

> ^
> Yeah I got the provincial head honcho of AIG to sign it as he is the one who authorizes the claims.
> 
> I had no problem with claims even though it was a fake.


One of those "issued by the United Nations" by any chance. Used to fool the local BIB about twenty years ago. I think it was rumbled a while back.

----------


## Thetyim

^ ^
I drove on my UK license for 2 years until one day I got stopped by a policeman who knew the law and said that I must get an IDP.
As I was living in Thailand I couldn't get one from the RAC or AA so had to get a fake.
I needed to be sure that my insurance was OK hence the signature from the insurance company.

----------


## Thetyim

> One of those "issued by the United Nations" by any chance.


Yep, that's the one.  Ten year validity.

I've gone all legal now and have a proper Thai DL.
However when I applied they would not accept my genuine UK license but was quite happy with the fake IDP.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
Figures. But I fully agree - get the Thai licence. It's not difficult - but as someone else said, make sure the latest passport number matches the reference number on the licence, Otherwise, if lucky enough, get the PR number reflected in that box then no need to keep changing (or better still if they'll accept the Tabien Baan number).

----------


## Thetyim

^
Yes, I have my Tabien Baan number on my thai DL.
They put it on without asking me.
It wasn't until I read this thread that I realised where the number came from.

----------


## DrAndy

> Again, my only point here is that in an accident liability could fall heavily on someone (with insurance voided) if a claims adjuster learns you're not a UK resident but are driving on a UK licence (or any foreign licence for that matter). Insurance companies look for a hundred ways to get out of paying a claim - this would seem a no-brainer don't you think?


if you have a valid UK licence, that is enough, you state you have one when applying

if you have a foreign licence, that would have been noted when you asked for the intial quote

so you are just making things up with no basis in fact

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Are you in the fucking car rental business? Why would you say that? Mod?

----------


## Humbert

I got my 5 year renewal today. Foreigners are segregated and avoid some of the waiting queues. I had to sit in a room with a bunch of people and view an hour long film on driving safety. Make sure and bring proof of residency from your embassy or your work permit. The completed routine medical can be procured from a small clinic on Sutthisan for 60 baht.

----------


## DrAndy

> Are you in the fucking car rental business? Why would you say that? Mod?


because it is true

simple eh?

----------


## DrAndy

> Make sure and bring proof of residency from your embassy or your work permit. The completed routine medical


you need that stuff again for a renewal?  pain

----------


## david44

dear ohf uk not in C Rai

----------


## adzt1

^^ yes its true . u need all documents again even for renewal. 
pain in the arse .
although my medical was a bit more thorough this time,,  I had to breath  in n out twice today for my certificate!!!

----------


## DrAndy

I liked the bit where I had to tell them the numbers on the colour blindness test

I said them all in English and the tester couldn't understand me, but never mind, I passed

----------


## Humbert

The doc showed me a pen with a red cap and asked the color then showed me a pen with a green cap and asked the color. That was my health exam.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Got my 5 year re-renewal today. I picked up an International Permit at the same time because it was only 505bt so may as well. Wasn't very impressed when I got it. I was expecting a nice card that would fit in my wallet. Instead I got a cumbersome paper book. 






> I had to sit in a room with a bunch of people and view an hour long film on driving safety.


I didn't have to do this.




> The completed routine medical can be procured from a small clinic on Sutthisan for 60 baht.


I got mine from the motor cycle taxi stand for 110bt. I just gave the taxi driver my old drivers license, went for a coffee and he reappeared 10mins later with the certificate. :Smile: 

As a side note to anyone who needs to take the actual test. There was a sign on the wall that said as of Jan15th the extremely boring drivers safety video, that is already 2 hours long, has now been extended to 4 hours!

----------


## Ratchaburi

Why the f-ck all of this sh-t about *Thai  Driving Licence .*
I have 1 Thai Driving Licence but issued 2 location.
(1) Ratchaburi stating I live in Ratchaburi west of Bangkok, where I work not where I live
(2) In Bangkok stating that I live in Bangpakong east of Bangkok I have not lived there for 10 years but this is the latest Driving Licence.

Also I thing that they give a f-ckas long as you have a card TDL

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> Insurance companies look for a hundred ways to get out of paying a claim - this would seem a no-brainer don't you think?
> 
> 
> I took my IDP to my thai insurer and got him to sign a copy saying that he approved it


I also got my Thai broker to confirm my cover when driving on an IDL. If you are a non immigrant visa holder and have to leave the country every 90 days your IDL will be valid for a year.

Also worth considering is that not being in possesion of any driving licence _at all_ should not effect insurance cover as it is not_ you_ that is insured but the _car_ , regardless of who or what is behind the wheel.

I found this hard to believe but a German friend says it is how things are done in Europe as well.  If your 8 year old sibling decides to take dads car for a spin and has an accident you are still covered. Equally, if you are unlucky enough to kill someone in an accident your fully comp insurance may not cover you if a court awards the injured 5 million baht and you only have 2 million cover.

----------


## adzt1

^  true . the car is insured and not the driver ( as was in Spain some moons ago),
my wife insures my truck and she ain't even got a licence! 
her attitude is "well I only get a pull once every few years so why should I waste money and time getting a licence".
plus the fine is only 100bt she says.
hence with that attitude I Neva let her drive,

----------


## Fondles

And yet the policy is cheaper  if you nominate who the driver is.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I have`nt got any type of driving license...how hard/easy is it to take a Thai driving test....?
 What a the problems...?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> What a the problems...?


It's a long day if you don't have a driving license from your own country.

Starts off with a series of easy to pass eye tests.

Then you've got to sit through a (now 4 hour) driver safety video.

Then its time for your theory test. The problem here is the bad translation of the questions into English. There are practice machines where you can go and memorize all the answers.

Then the last bit is the practical driving test around a track. It's very simple and straight forward but get someone to translate the instructions just in case. I missed the bit at the end where you have to pull up to the curb and be no more than 25cm away. I didn't hear the guy say it so had to come back 3 days later and redo that one bit.

----------


## Humbert

> Then you've got to sit through a (now 4 hour) driver safety video.


Did you see this at Chattuchak? The video is only one hour there.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Did you see this at Chattuchak? The video is only one hour there.


No this was at the Bangkhuntien branch. I just thought they would all be doing the same thing.

----------


## david44

Express route in K Phet went I went was 200 baht (no recept with test ) or Express 350 without the necessary disturnbance nor "the lads" having to leave the aircon and miss the snooker.  I ve moved so far North they dont even have avideo and wee kind enough to supplya motorcycle one without a test  a very odd like 211 bahtsI think a couple of years back

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> Did you see this at Chattuchak? The video is only one hour there.
> 
> 
> No this was at the Bangkhuntien branch. I just thought they would all be doing the same thing.


I think that was Ben Hur they made you watch. Were there lots of chariots in the video ?

 ::chitown::

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by The Fresh Prince
> 
> Then you've got to sit through a (now 4 hour) driver safety video.
> 
> 
> Did you see this at Chattuchak? The video is only one hour there.


I did that one

----------


## hazz

I went to chatachuk with my uk licence, they didn't make me watch the viseo... But they did seem quite relaxed about what you did have to do. The depth percetion test machine was broken..... So they decided that it was not necessary to do it.

The memory that stays with me was all these people who had to take the reaction time test 5 or 6 times to pass it. The test is so generious that i recon you could see the light, have a cup of tea , then put your foot down and still pass the test. How can you fuck up a see the light, put your foot down test?

----------


## DrAndy

if you are a driver, that is pure reaction

if a learner, I suppose it takes some getting used to

----------


## david44

Yes the amusing thing is the roads is where the untested ,uninsured,underage learn,to void the licensed drunks and overloaded minibuses full of deathwish seekers

----------


## Mojo

> ^
> Yes, I have my Tabien Baan number on my thai DL.
> They put it on without asking me.
> It wasn't until I read this thread that I realised where the number came from.


That's good to know, thanks.

Off topic but that yellow book number went also to my kid's birth certificate, first kid cert has passport number but second has yellow book number. 

Makes it easier to explain when passport numbers change. I reckon this applies to bank accounts as well...


Edit: at the time first kid was born i didn't have the yellow book...

----------


## Phuketrichard

> The question to ask yourself is this:
> 
> If my passport number changes and doesn't match that of my Thai driving licence reference, is my Thai licence actually a VALID driving licence if not updated? Same-same for you address.
> 
> The posters above are right in the sense that no cop is going to check those details if he pulls you over. But he's not the one to worry about. The "rubber really hits the road" when you have an accident and your insurance says "sorry - Thai licence not valid since you change Passport, address," etc.
> 
> Here's another for those of you driving on foreign licences when you haven't actually lived in that jusridiction for many years. *Your licence AIN'T valid. Neither the insurance company nor the issuing jurisdiction is going to support you if there's an accident. You are driving with an INVALID licence. And if I were the claims investigator/adjuster at Avis, Herts, Thairentaccar, wherever - your validity would be the FIRST thing I'd check up on. Using your brother's address or that of Uncle Sammy ain't going to work in that event.*
> 
> All insurance states that you must be driving with a "valid" licence. No valid licence? You're not covered and never were. Food for thought in'it?


Where did u hear this?  I have not lived at the address on my thai license for over 12 years.  MY insurance has my current address and i have had claims a total of 3 times in the last 12 years.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> ^
> Yes, I have my Tabien Baan number on my thai DL.
> They put it on without asking me.
> It wasn't until I read this thread that I realised where the number came from.


*Where??*
i am on my third 5 year license an there is no taam Bien baan number on it.

MY license number 
Name
passport number
date of birth
issued date
expire date
Provence ( phuket)
In thai and english

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> The question to ask yourself is this:
> 
> If my passport number changes and doesn't match that of my Thai driving licence reference, is my Thai licence actually a VALID driving licence if not updated? Same-same for you address.
> 
> The posters above are right in the sense that no cop is going to check those details if he pulls you over. But he's not the one to worry about. The "rubber really hits the road" when you have an accident and your insurance says "sorry - Thai licence not valid since you change Passport, address," etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah sounds like a load of shit to me, My passport number and address has changed since I got my licence and have had no issue with making a claim on my insurance, how would the insurance company know my passport number has changed anways ?

----------


## Thetyim

> Where??
> i am on my third 5 year license an there is no taam Bien baan number on it.


Bottom right hand corner where it says ID Number

If you haven't got a tapien baan then they use your passport number

----------


## Boon Mee

I just renewed my license and asked them to put my Yellow Book number on the new one and they said their computer program wasn't set up to do that. 

 Sounds fishy to me but then again I renewed it at a DMV way out in the sticks of northern Suphan where they probably never saw another farang apart from me...

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Has less to do with your Thai address on a Thai licence and more to do with trying to use a foreign licence to drive in Thailand or another country if you haven't lived in that foreign jurisdiction for many years. But still - the Thai licence is also an issue- because it is granted to you provided you have the right to remain in Thailand. That's why they ask for all the supporting documents. You are indeed required to update your licence if the situation changes (like you change your passport, etc).

----------


## Gallowspole

> You are indeed required to update your licence if the situation changes (like you change your passport, etc).


That's odd. I recently got a new passport and they, the licencing department, told me no problem. Please provide a link so I can show them on Tuesday. 

BTW thanks for the heads up on this - I drive a shed loads of miles and must get this sorted asap.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

As Dr Andy or someone above pointed out, it's the line on your licence that (hang on while I get the new one out).. ok it's in Thai - but on the new bilingual licences it's the reference line below your birthdate.Or on the bottom line (in Eng) your "ID" number.

----------


## Gallowspole

Yep - that's why I went to the licencing office. My licence has my old passport number on it. They told me don't worry, but now you're telling me my licence and hence insurance is invalid. I need some proof to show them on Tuesday in order for them to issue me a new licence - they say I don't need a new one.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

No the Land Dept don't give a shit about your insurance. Why would they? I'm saying you risk having an invalid licence as deemed by your insurance company if you have no entitlement to live in Thailand. Again, this is why they Land Dept asks you that pain in the ass question about work permit. As others have said above if you have a right to remain in the Kingdom of Thailand (e.g. as your home most of the year) then you have a right/obligation to a Thai Driving Licence. If you don't have a right to live here, and if I were your claims adjuster on the other guy's insurance company, I'd go after that.

----------


## Gallowspole

> You are indeed required to update your licence if the situation changes (like you change your passport, etc).


They told me I didn't need to do that but you are saying I was required to. Please link.

I'll check with my insurance companies tomorrow, but it would be nice to have your proof to back me up.

----------


## Phuketrichard

My name is on the back of the taam bien baan for my house (the real one not yellow copy)
i have no taam bien baan number on my Thai license an have owned my house for over 10 years.
MY OLD passport number ( id number on my license at the bottom) is on my NEW Thai license and have had an accident with this license and the insurance covered it all

----------


## Fondles

> My name is on the back of the taam bien baan for my house (the real one not yellow copy)
> i have no taam bien baan number on my Thai license an have owned my house for over 10 years.
> MY OLD passport number ( id number on my license at the bottom) is on my NEW Thai license and have had an accident with this license and the insurance covered it all


Did you use your passport for ID or your Tabien Baan ?

----------


## Thetyim

> My name is on the back of the taam bien baan for my house (the real one not yellow copy)


Now this is interesting.
Please can you tell me if you have been allocated an ID number or is it blank ?

----------


## DrAndy

> Has less to do with your Thai address on a Thai licence and more to do with trying to use a foreign licence to drive in Thailand or another country if you haven't lived in that foreign jurisdiction for many years. But still - the Thai licence is also an issue- because it is granted to you provided you have the right to remain in Thailand. That's why they ask for all the supporting documents. You are indeed required to update your licence if the situation changes (like you change your passport, etc).





> No the Land Dept don't give a shit about your insurance. Why would they? I'm saying you risk having an invalid licence as deemed by your insurance company if you have no entitlement to live in Thailand. Again, this is why they Land Dept asks you that pain in the ass question about work permit. As others have said above if you have a right to remain in the Kingdom of Thailand (e.g. as your home most of the year) then you have a right/obligation to a Thai Driving Licence. If you don't have a right to live here, and if I were your claims adjuster on the other guy's insurance company, I'd go after that.


is all that something you have been told by someone, or do you actually have any links to back it up?

sounds very unlikely unless you are mixing things up a bit

----------


## Mojo

> My name is on the back of the taam bien baan for my house (the real one not yellow copy)
> i have no taam bien baan number on my Thai license an have owned my house for over 10 years.
> MY OLD passport number ( id number on my license at the bottom) is on my NEW Thai license and have had an accident with this license and the insurance covered it all


Your name in the blue book (tabien baan) is there most likely as father of a thai national child registered into that address or as having building permit on your name etc. Or are do you have permanent residency in Thailand ?

Please note tabien baan, blue or yellow does not indicate ownership of the property. It is just shows who is registered to live in that address. 

So foreigners are not allowed to register their official address in blue tabien baan unless they hold permanent resident status but some cases your name might appear somewhere in the document. But not as you being registered in that address which is what matters when dealing with government.

For insurances then. It's not that black and white. What TS is saying is that insurance policies require you to have valid DL. Now using home country, home country + international extended periods or thai DL with outdated data on it just might be considered by insurance companies as driving without valid DL. 

So you take a risk that some day the insurance company decides not to pay due to this. Regardless if they have paid previously they could use the clause later on. So if you want to be 100% update your address and passport/ID/tabien baan number.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> You are indeed required to update your licence if the situation changes (like you change your passport, etc).
> 
> 
> They told me I didn't need to do that but you are saying I was required to. Please link.
> 
> I'll check with my insurance companies tomorrow, but it would be nice to have your proof to back me up.


The Land Transport Dept at Paholyothin Road TOLD me I needed to update the info as they would check it against the licence at renewal, which I was about to do (and so I complied with that). You need to get a letter from your Embassy that says the new passport replaces the old one and indicates both numbers old and new. The Land Transport woman told me I risked invalidation and denial of renewal without following this. So get your insurance company to put their reply to your questions in writing - or better still just follow the rules.

----------


## Fondles

Reply from my insurance company about my Licence not having my current passport number and is at a different address from my residential one (address is my work address, same address where all my shit is "registered" at. Work permit/bank accounts (Thai and OZ) car registration Insurance's (car/Scooter/life) etc etc etc).

The reply was licence is valid  so no concern to them.

----------


## draco888

I would have thought your current residential address should be linked to the Thai driving licence. The current passport number less important as it does not really alter your circumstances in any practical physical way?

Who knows? Up to you. Probably it's one of those things where you will get a slightly different answer from every office you ask at, each right to a certain degree.... :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

I recently renewed my bike licence (with an expired passport number as my ID number), and got a brand new car licence. Both licences have my new passport number as my ID number. 

But before this, I was driving my taxed and insured bike around with an out of date passport number. Would this really have been used as an excuse not to pay up if I had had an accident?

----------


## Phuketrichard

never had to show my thai license and have a cop ask for my passport.. :-)

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> 
> My name is on the back of the taam bien baan for my house (the real one not yellow copy)
> i have no taam bien baan number on my Thai license an have owned my house for over 10 years.
> MY OLD passport number ( id number on my license at the bottom) is on my NEW Thai license and have had an accident with this license and the insurance covered it all
> 
> 
> Your name in the blue book (tabien baan) is there most likely as father of a thai national child registered into that address or as having building permit on your name etc. Or are do you have permanent residency in Thailand ?
> ...


Just;

My taam bien baan has no ones name on it not my ex or my daughter.  My name is listed on the back page,  I had the building permit issued in my name

AS to license, when u get ur license, ( or buy a bike or car) u need verify ur address at immigration.  I do this with the Taam bien baan which has my name in it ( i just did this last week when i brought a new bike)
My drivers license has my Passport number as ID AND the address is Phuket,( expires 2018)

I have had numerous claims on my insurance and never ever ay questions asked

----------


## DrAndy

I just renewed my driving licence today, incredibly easy

they needed

my passport
a medical cert saying I was fit to drive (B100 from my local clinic)
my old licence (1 Year)
Proof of address (Yellow book)

go to office, fill in their form (wife did it in Thai), pay B600

have photo taken, get new 5 year licence

out in 30 mins

everybody relaxed and no bureaucratic nonsense

----------


## superman

Wait until you have to renew your 5 year licence. Things are slightly different. That is if all things are equal.

----------


## DrAndy

like what, just so people know?

----------


## superman

My local office makes you resit the physical tests with the 2 pieces of string and then the red, amber, green lights. Having passed that you have to sit and watch a video on safe driving. Which is a complete joke in itself. It's also in Thai so of no use at all to me. I was told, when there, that Thai driving tests were going to put out to private firms and were going to be stricter in the future.

----------


## trabant

^
I've had renewals in three different provinces, only the last one (March 2012) required me to do the reaction time test string/lights. Never been shown a video (what have I missed?)
Most recent one about 40 min start to finish and out with new car and mbike licenses
Only almost 'spanner in works' was my Cert of Residency from Thai Immigration - a little debate went on as to whether one was needed for each licence or if, as I'd supplied, original plus colour photocopy was adequate. It was. Taken to supervisor's desk she put a stamp on it and signed - presume a 'certified copy' process.

----------


## DrAndy

my reaction test when I first applied for a licence was a proper job

a seat, two pedals and a traffic light (sort of)

when the light changed you had to brake; the longer you took the more little lights on a board lit up

more than 6 and you had to take it again (and bury the dog)

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

You don't need a license here anyway.

Sticky back plastic, some used toilet rolls and any old picture craftily placed into a proffessional collage with any old text (and 100bt) will be sufficient.

----------


## DrAndy

the licence is only used to avoid price gouging at national parks, zoos etc

----------


## Boon Mee

> You don't need a license here anyway.
> 
> Sticky back plastic, some used toilet rolls and any old picture craftily placed into a proffessional collage with any old text (and 100bt) will be sufficient.


That's true you don't really need a license here but in the end, it is useful.  Checking into hotels with it (don't have to carry your passport around), banking functions can be done with it (confirming ID) and getting the Thai price at National Parks etc so it's good to have.

----------


## DrAndy

true, it is smaller and neater than a passport

and losing it is not such a drama

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> the licence is only used to avoid price gouging at national parks, zoos etc


or you just speak to them in Thai - no ID needed  :Smile: 






> That's true you don't really need a license here but in the end, it is useful. Checking into hotels with it (don't have to carry your passport around), banking functions can be done with it (confirming ID) and getting the Thai price at National Parks etc so it's good to have.


Don't get me wrong man - I said NEED  :Smile: 

Very useful indeed licenses - if you have any spare I'll take them  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> Wait until you have to renew your 5 year licence. Things are slightly different.


I've got a feeling that doing the tests again is all to do with your age and time since last test.
So it's the same hassle if you had stayed on one year licenses.

----------


## trabant

> the licence is only used to avoid price gouging at national parks, zoos etc


Recently?

Over last school break Oct/Nov we went to two NPs, both had very clear signage saying lower price was for  

*THAILAND NATIONAL ID CARD HOLDER ONLY* 

No exceptions for work permits, licenses etc.

Same sign both places. Unless it's a provincial decision maybe apples elsewhere? Has come into force since previous/May school hols. Maybe related to the recent price hikes for entry.

We only go to them to swim. Off our list now. Minus the waterfalls, can swim downstream for free.

----------


## DrAndy

well, the zoo yes, the parks no

I will have to try at the Mae Rim waterfalls

----------


## Thetyim

> THAILAND NATIONAL ID CARD HOLDER ONLY


MIGHTmay: THAI ID NUMBER GENERATOR  :mid:

----------


## aging one

Works everywhere for me. Having a Thai wife and bilingual twins along always helps. Only one place the freaking Human Imagery Museum out in Bhuttamonton always enforces the rule. 
Hell the day I turned 50 I even got half off on the Thai admission price to the Panda exhibit at the Chaing Mai zoo. :Smile:

----------


## superman

> That's true you don't really need a license here but in the end, it is useful.


Check the English version of your insurance. Mine says a Thai license must be obtained after 3 months of driving here.

----------


## DrAndy

I have just used my Thai licence for another purpose

last night we had no keys and the babysitter was fast asleep, it seems

so the licence was used to open the door

very good it was

----------


## draco888

> I have just used my Thai licence for another purpose
> 
> last night we had no keys and the babysitter was fast asleep, it seems
> 
> so the licence was used to open the door
> 
> very good it was


Let me know when you are away for a while and I'll be around with a truck.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

OK

I need some bricks shifting

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> I have just used my Thai licence for another purpose
> 
> last night we had no keys and the babysitter was fast asleep, it seems
> 
> so the licence was used to open the door
> 
> very good it was


Did you check the balcony to see if her boyfriend was hanging off it by his finger tips?

----------


## DrAndy

she is a lesbian and there was no g/f in evidence

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Oh you just have all the answers.. (the old she was a lesbian trick..)

----------


## Necron99

This cert of residence from Immigration, I asked the other day for one while doing my visa and they (Nonthaburi) said they no longer issued them and I needed to go to my embassy.

----------


## Headworx

No problems getting a cert of residence from Immigration in Jomtien as of a couple of weeks ago in case anyone's wondering....

----------


## DrAndy

nothing to do with your Embassy - I think they may have misunderstood you

----------


## superman

This is for New Zealanders. 
 


> *Confirmation of Residential Address* 		As noted above, the Thai Department of Land Transport require that  foreign nationals obtain confirmation of their residential address from  their Embassy.
>  		This can be obtained either by making a Statutory Declaration in person at the Embassy, or
>  		If you are unable to come to the Embassy in person, or do not  reside in Bangkok, the Embassy can write a letter confirming your  residential address, upon presentation of evidence, such as a rental or  tenancy agreement or a utility bill. In some cases, we will accept a  letter from your employer (where accommodation is provided by the  employer).
>  		The Embassy fee for either service is 1,340 Baht, our standard  Notarial service fee for taking a Statutory Declaration or providing a  Consular Letter.


 Requirements for obtaining a Thai Drivers Licence | Living in Thailand | New Zealanders overseas | Thailand | NZEmbassy.com

----------


## trabant

^ easier/cheaper to use Thai Immigration for a Residency Cert.
There is *no* need for an Embassy letter, despite what that site indicates.

----------


## Fondles

[quote=superman;2348502]This is for New Zealanders.  


> *Confirmation of Residential Address*         A In some cases, we will accept a  letter from your employer (where accommodation is provided by the  employer).


lol, do they realise if you have an employer you have a work permit and with said work permit you do not need confirmation of your residential address.

----------


## benbaaa

Yes, I use my WP for all confirmation of address bullshit.

----------


## DrAndy

I use my yellow book but used the Immi before I had one




> nothing to do with your Embassy -


so that is incorrect, they may be used to provide proof

----------


## Boon Mee

Last time I renewed my license, they didn't even glance at my Tabien Baan Leung (Yellow Book) but wanted the 'Health Certificate' which I had forgotten to get before waltzing into the DMV.  So, back out to the local clinic for the standard blood pressure etc check.

----------


## adzt1

^  you mean ." sit down sir"   now "breath  in ,breath out" 
Stamp on form " yes ALIVE"

----------


## bobo746

Got done this morning out side Pak Thong Chai unlicenced driving 2oo baht and i was on my way who needs a licence.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Got done this morning out side Pak Thong Chai unlicenced driving 2oo baht and i was on my way who needs a licence.


Only when buffalo Somchai run into you, what no license, well how much money do you have in the bank, OK now give that to Somchai he can not work for the next year. What its not your fault, yes but if you where not here then Somchai would no have run into you. :smiley laughing:

----------


## superman

> Got done this morning out side Pak Thong Chai unlicenced driving 2oo baht and i was on my way who needs a licence.


You if you have insurance.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

If you run into me and my car with no insurance, you'll be down the police station and before you know it you'll be in the slammer, cause I won't let you go until you pay damages to me and my new friends. Khao Jai Mai? And my new friends like the idea of a clown paying for their kids' birthday parties at Funarium.

----------


## toddaniels

> Got done this morning out side Pak Thong Chai unlicenced driving 2oo baht and i was on my way who needs a licence.


  As easy as it is to get a Thai driver's license only a dumb foreigner would be foolish enough NOT to get one. Especially if they're driving a car registered in their name and/or insured in their name. No license, no insurance in an accident that's your fault and no claim, no reimbursement. Hope you have deep pockets. ..

  The "I'm a 6 foot tall, bullet proof foreigner" mind-set "bobo746" has, is nothing but false bravado. Wait until they get into something more serious than a 200 baht no driver's license fine in Korat and see how far that attitude gets them.

----------


## david44

post coup having a Tha issued id with passport number is better than walking around with passport.

Locally I know cops and immigration
Away from home carry cop vis and entry stamp ID foto page but who wants to walk around with a valuable passport

----------


## toddaniels

Just anecdotally; 

I have heard from a reliable source IF your d/l in your home country has expired, a quick trip to KhaoSan Road to purchase a spurious copy will suffice for the powerz-that-be at the Land Transport Department to avoid taking the written & driving test..

I have *no* first hand knowledge of this myself and I am not advocating people do this either. 

I'm just sharing what I've heard from a good source (which BTW: is NOT me :Smile: ).. 

Don't hate the messenger, hate the message...

----------


## Pragmatic

> I have heard from a reliable source IF your d/l in your home country has expired, a quick trip to KhaoSan Road to purchase a spurious copy will suffice for the powerz-that-be at the Land Transport Department to avoid taking the written & driving test..


 Mine hadn't expired but I still had to sit the tests.

----------


## Fondles

> Just anecdotally; 
> 
> I have heard from a reliable source IF your d/l in your home country has expired, a quick trip to KhaoSan Road to purchase a spurious copy will suffice for the powerz-that-be at the Land Transport Department to avoid taking the written & driving test..
> 
> I have *no* first hand knowledge of this myself and I am not advocating people do this either. 
> 
> I'm just sharing what I've heard from a good source (which BTW: is NOT me).. 
> 
> Don't hate the messenger, hate the message...


For aussies I have a "friend" who makes Aus supplied international driver permits..

These too are good for all the bullshit avoidance at the DLT.

----------


## Nathan Napalm

> Just anecdotally; 
> 
> I have heard from a reliable source IF your d/l in your home country has expired, a quick trip to KhaoSan Road to purchase a spurious copy will suffice for the powerz-that-be at the Land Transport Department to avoid taking the written & driving test..
> 
> I have *no* first hand knowledge of this myself and I am not advocating people do this either. 
> 
> I'm just sharing what I've heard from a good source (which BTW: is NOT me).. 
> 
> Don't hate the messenger, hate the message...


Quality.

Reminds me of an old Channel 4 documentary in the UK which was called something like "How exactly NOT to grow weed"

Very detailed discription of how NOT to do something - step by step  :Smile:

----------


## david44

Considering the genuine artile is around 500 bahts why risk having no insurance

Of course those banned and incapable willdrive drunk

PLAN B if you choose carefully

Mistress,masseuse,Muay Thao sparring partne,food tester,herbal traetmnet connoisseuse,translator,cook,counsellor,intermedia  ry with local officialdom 

The Lanna wife you'll never look back,no worries about divorce indeility or scrotal peripaeticism ,they chop off on contract.

----------


## Neep

I am going to go and renew my (expired) 1 year licence soon and it seems things have changed slightly from the last time i was there. 

The DLT site details the requirements for renewing a 5 year and for changing from a 1 year to a 5 year. 

RENEW THAI DRIVING LICENCE

All pretty much the same stuff, but when i applied for the 1 year i only had to do the "physical tests"; colour blindness, stopping/reaction time, depth perception and peripheral vision. 

As i let my licence expire (more than one year but less than 3) i will now have to complete a multiple choice theory test. 

I have read that in order to pass you need to answer 90% or 45 out of 50 questions correctly. 

There are example tests online to give you a heads up. Some of the questions seem to have more than one correct answer and the pictures are a little small and not very clear. 

?????????????? E-exam

Not sure how this will play out in real life as things are often open to interpretation. Will report back once i have done it if indeed i have to. 
Would hate to fail it on a misunderstanding of engrrish. the missus passed it (in thai) so I'm feeling quite confident other than the translation. 

Something else i noticed from the DLT site is that it says when renewing a 5 year you have to take the theory and the practical. Not sure if that is what you will face in reality.

A neighbour recently renewed their 5 year. They said that a medical cert wasn't required and neither was the practical test, but they had to sit through the video, which was in thai. 

They couldn't see what was happening as all the windows were open to allow air in which also allowed the sunlight in and shone on the screen. 
The video is supposed to last 40 minutes i believe but they switched it off after 5 or 10 so not too painful.

I'll go and get a medical cert just to be on the safe side as it does list it on the DLT site. 

The residency cert and medical will be the first things, but they are the easy bit. 

Wish me luck.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Peace of pis :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I'd like to obtain a Thai drivers license especially now that the entrance fee to National Parks has increased to 400 Bht.  :Confused: 

Thing is,  it's a dam time consuming process in Bangkok so I continue to use an International license. 

The question being,

Must I do the license in Bangkok considering that's where I live or can I take a trip up country to a smaller Provence and do it there. 

I don't mind traveling as I make a little trip out of it.

TA

----------


## cnx37

Licence must be obtained in the province in which you reside.

----------


## Boon Mee

With a Thai Drivers Liicense admission to National Parks for Farang is 120 THB.

Don't let those boys at the entrences to the Parks tell you otherwise.

----------


## toddaniels

Terry; Just how do you rate a "dam time consuming process in Bangkok"? 

I was out at the Dept of Land Transport across from Suk Soi 62 with three people the other week. All of them got their temporary one year licenses in about 2 hours.. 

IF you have a valid Oz license you need;b/s health certificate from ANY clinicStat Dec form from your embassy stating your addresscurrent d/lpassport..The above, some common sense (as in showing up right when they open so you get into one of the first group of test takers) and you're done..  

There's NO driving part, no written test just those 4 reaction/perception tests. Sometimes they don't even make foreigners sit thru the good driver/bad driver movie 45 minute movie, even though they should. 

It is hardly by any wild stretch of the imagination a time consuming process. 

Christ you wasted more time than that on this forum asking every question known to man about how to get a yearly extension of stay based on retirement inside the country, only to go and get a year long Non-0A in Oz.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Terry; Just how do you rate a "dam time consuming process in Bangkok"? 
> 
> I was out at the Dept of Land Transport across from Suk Soi 62 with three people the other week. All of them got their temporary one year licenses in about 2 hours.. 
> 
> IF you have a valid Oz license you need;b/s health certificate from ANY clinicStat Dec form from your embassy stating your addresscurrent d/lpassport..The above, some common sense (as in showing up right when they open so you get into one of the first group of test takers) and you're done..  
> 
> There's NO driving part, no written test just those 4 reaction/perception tests. Sometimes they don't even make foreigners sit thru the good driver/bad driver movie 45 minute movie, even though they should. 
> 
> It is hardly by any wild stretch of the imagination a time consuming process. 
> ...


Hang on there Todd.  In order to get a Thai Drivers License you must pass the computerized exam and the 'road' test.

Don't know where you got yours but that's the way it is in the province of Suphanburi which is, basically, a suberb of Bangkok  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

I'm going with Tod's info, I'll go get that stuff and front up.

See what happens EH.  

Todly is on the ball regards this sort of stuff.   :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

> Terry; Just how do you rate a "dam time consuming process in Bangkok"? 
> 
> I was out at the Dept of Land Transport across from Suk Soi 62 with three people the other week. All of them got their temporary one year licenses in about 2 hours.. 
> 
> IF you have a valid Oz license you need;b/s health certificate from ANY clinicStat Dec form from your embassy stating your addresscurrent d/lpassport..The above, some common sense (as in showing up right when they open so you get into one of the first group of test takers) and you're done..  
> 
> There's NO driving part, no written test just those 4 reaction/perception tests. Sometimes they don't even make foreigners sit thru the good driver/bad driver movie 45 minute movie, even though they should. 
> 
> It is hardly by any wild stretch of the imagination a time consuming process. 
> ...


Agreed, no big deal to get a license. I got mine to have ID, since I only carried a photo copy of my passport. It paid for its self many times over by getting the local price at national parks. 

Every DLT is different- the Chiang Mai DLT had me sit through the good/bad driver movie, but that was five years ago.

OT but applicable- I offered to help a buddy get a retirement visa, but he was adamant that it was 'too complicated' and that foreigners simply can't do it on their own. He paid a fixer 20,000 baht and felt that it was a fair deal. I never mentioned it again until I saw him about five years later and he broached the subject: "Hey, I got my last (retirement) extension of stay myself, only 1,900 for the visa and 1,000 for the Income Letter from the US embassy!" (Letter used to be cheaper.)

Me: "No shit? You can really do it on your own, with out depositing 800k in a Thai bank or paying bribes or having a police colonel buddy make a call?"

He missed the irony  :smiley laughing:

----------


## toddaniels

I guess I should preface ALL  my posts with "My experience is ONLY in Bangkok" but what I'm sayin' works at the Department of Land Transport across from Sukhumvit Soi 62 or out at the main office in Chatuchak..

IF you hold a valid drivers license from your country you don't do anything but the 4 b/s tests;
Chopsticks in a shoe box; move a joystick until both chopsticks are side by side, hold up your handColor blindness; say, red-yellow-green while the officer lights up lights on a traffic light. Beware ANY color can show at any position in the light tree, red ain't always on top.Reaction time; press the gas pedal and before the needle on the speedometer gets to the red line press the brake pedalPeripheral vision; while staring straight ahead, say red-yellow-green as the officer changes light colors on the side of the apparatus (and while pressing the bridge your nose against the VERY greasy nose rest everyone uses)..Watch the good driver/bad driver movie (which as thai movies go isn't as bad as a thai lakorn.

DONE. :Smile:  

You can either go with a Stat Dec from your embassy, a work permit, OR if you do 90 day reporting in Bangkok, Immigrations at Chaengwattana will send you proof of residence for 200 baht.. (It used to be free and done on demand, until a few years ago. It takes about a week to get your letter via EMS).  

Again, ONLY in BANGKOK... 

Your mileage may vary, some restrictions apply, void where prohibited by law, contents may have settled during shipping, all scenes whether actual or created depict authenticated facts...

----------


## toddaniels

Lancelot;
In equally OFF-TOPIC News.. 

I just heard a rumor that again someone got caught out issuing back door visas from an undisclosed immigrations office. They have been transferred to an inactive post (or so rumor has it)...

Now the visa stamps and extension stamps were real, BUT they were secured under false pretenses (as in improper documentation).. All the visas & extensions that person issued via the back door channel were canceled, without notifying the people who have those visas/extensions in their passport.. 

It won't come up until they either try to leave the country or try to renew an extension next year. This could be serious because having an illegally acquired extension stamp and or visa is way worse than just being on overstay!! 

Careful using "fixerz", because while some actually follow the rules, a LOT don't.. The burden of the liability is on the person whose passport has the extension in it, NOT on the person who got it for you.....

----------


## Bogon

Just came across this thread and realized my 5 year car and bike licenses are a few months out of date.

Bit busy, so gonna renew it next month down Sukhumvit Soi 62.

As it was over 5 years back since I renewed, can anyone in the know please tell me what kind of tests I should encounter this time around concerning renewing a 5 year car and motorbike license?

Cheers in advance.

----------


## Lancelot

@Toddaniels,

No problema and yes, all DLTs have their own 'interpretations' of the rules, same as Immigration.

Yeah fixers can be rogues and if they are caught, then their 'clients' are also in trouble as well.

I voted with my feet and left Thailand, so if some guys wana proclaim that the only way to extend one's retirement stay is to deposit 800k in the bank or use a fixer, its fine by me  :Smile: 

@Bogon The last time I renewed my car and bike license in Chiang Mai, I waited until they expired and it was no problem at all- I received five years and 11 months until the next renewal, TIT  :Smile: 

Just telling you my experience and remember that for one's insurance to be in order, one must have a 'valid' Thai DL. 

Good luck

----------


## boloa

> @Toddaniels,
> 
> No problema and yes, all DLTs have their own 'interpretations' of the rules, same as Immigration.


My local DLT lets me use a LoR from my local Tambon office in lieu of a LoR from the local Immigration Office....a saving of 500 Baht  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

^ Nice, learn the system and work it to your advantage  :Smile:

----------


## Bogon

^^^

Cheers for the info Lancelot.

----------


## toddaniels

Here's one I found out yesterday. 

At the Dept of Land Transport across from Suk Soi 62 there's a motor bike guy sitting there who will take a copy of your passport and go get you a medical certificate without you! He said it takes 10 minutes, I didn't ask about the price, just had him ask me if I needed one..

Go figure, amazing thailand...

----------


## OhOh

> Go figure, amazing thailand...


And some people want to return to the over .......... western world. Truly amazing.

----------


## toddaniels

HoHo you must be one of those "gone native" foreigners I see shambling around here from time to time, spouting how they live like a thai in a shack up in a one buffalo village in Nakhon Nowhere.. 

To a person they have lost the plot.. Have you?

----------


## Boon Mee

> HoHo you must be one of those "gone native" foreigners I see shambling around here from time to time, spouting how they live like a thai in a shack up in a one buffalo village in Nakhon Nowhere.. 
> 
> To a person they have lost the plot.. Have you?


There's a number of those 'gone native' living on Little Koh Chang. 

Like a time-warp thing!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lash LaRue

> To a person they have lost the plot.. Have you?


Apparently you know the plot....care to illuminate the masses?

The sun rises, and the sun sets. You are born, then you die. Did I miss part of it?

----------


## Fondles

Fuckin Iam coming to BKK to get me bike licence.

Cunts here in Pattaya make you do the theory test and riding test and all that other eye test shit and the video.... 

It is a whole day ordeal as long as you get there atleast 1 hour before opening time.... 

If not then you gotta come back the next day to finish up.

----------


## boloa

> Fuckin Iam coming to BKK to get me bike licence.
> 
> Cunts here in Pattaya make you do the theory test and riding test and all that other eye test shit and the video.... 
> 
> It is a whole day ordeal as long as you get there atleast 1 hour before opening time.... 
> 
> If not then you gotta come back the next day to finish up.


You only need to take the full test if you don't have a FULL licence for your home Country .

----------


## Fondles

I have a car licence from Oz.

I had to do the whole shebang to get a Thai licence.

I do not have an Oz motorbike licence, I will not put myself up for that ordeal once again to get the Thai bike licence.... easier to sling the pig a bung when I get pulled.

----------


## boloa

> I have a car licence from Oz.
> 
> I had to do the whole shebang to get a Thai licence.


Everyone I know that has a UK Licence that lives here ,then all that is required is to watch the video and do the colour and reaction tests.

How to get a Thai drivers license

Edit...... unless the rules have changed ???

----------


## Headworx

> I have a car licence from Oz.
> 
> I had to do the whole shebang to get a Thai licence.


I didn't need to at the Pattaya drivers license joint out by The Regents School. That was about 3 or 4 years ago though. Just did the eye and reaction tests and bingo, a 1 year license. Then a year after that, the same again and they dished out a 5 year license. This is just a car license though, no idea about a bike license because I don't ride any more due to a reasonable fear of some fuckwit running me over.

----------


## Fondles

Yeah I have heard all the fuckin stories.

Iam only relaying how it went down for me.

----------


## Lancelot

> This is just a car license though, no idea about a bike license because I don't ride any more due to a reasonable fear of some fuckwit running me over.


So true! 

About the most dangerous things I did in Thailand were crossing the street and riding my motor bike.

Its the small stuff that eventually gets you  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

> Here's one I found out yesterday. 
> 
> At the Dept of Land Transport across from Suk Soi 62 there's a motor bike guy sitting there who will take a copy of your passport and go get you a medical certificate without you! He said it takes 10 minutes, I didn't ask about the price, just had him ask me if I needed one..
> 
> Go figure, amazing thailand...


I applied for my first license in BKK. 

My then GF took me to a neighborhood 'Weight Loss Clinic' and the medical report cost me 30 baht- I never even met the doc.

When I renewed in Chiang Mai, I went to McCormick Hospital and they actually gave me a rudimentary physical, cost me 50 baht.

OT, but I was talking to a guy and he told me he went for a DL physical in BKK. He walks in the office and the doc immediately starts writing the report.

Guy: "Aren't you going to examine me?"

Doc: "Not necessary, I can tell from your appearance and how you walked in that you are in perfect health"

Amazing Thailand  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> HoHo you must be one of those "gone native" foreigners I see shambling around here from time to time, spouting how they live like a thai in a shack up in a one buffalo village in Nakhon Nowhere..


You must have me confused. 

I don't live in a High So village. A one buffalo village indeed.




My wife dreams of a buffalo, she says a prayer every day for a buffallo. One day, she tells me, she will come home from the market with one. Like the one above, she has a 2m poster stuck above our bed. She says it for good luck.

Grandma pulls the plough, when she drops in her traces we have Aunty Si lined up. Grandma will lay in state in the fields, as she has always wanted, for seven days and then it's on with the planting.

Aunty Si already has her eye on Grandma's beetle leaf store.

It's a dog eat dog society here, literally. BTS we only dream of such things, Centre World we show pictures to the kids from old newspapers. Some kids take off for the big city the next day - it saves on the Private School tuition fees you see. :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

> My wife dreams of a buffalo, she says a prayer every day for a buffallo. One day, she tells me, she will come home from the market with one. Like the one above, she has a 2m poster stuck above our bed. She says it for good luck.  Grandma pulls the plough, when she drops in her traces we have Aunty Si lined up. Grandma will lay in state in the fields, as she has always wanted, for seven days and then it's on with the planting.  Aunty Si already has her eye on Grandma's beetle leaf store.  It's a dog eat dog society here, literally. BTS we only dream of such things, Centre World we show pictures to the kids from old newspapers. Some kids take off for the big city the next day - it saves on the Private School tuition fees you see.


Some may think this is satire but the same rules apply down south as well.

----------


## Neep

My experience of the DLT in Chonburi was similar to Fondles. 

Farangs were grouped together on the pretence that it meant they would only have to explain the tests in english once. They didn't explain anything, but didn't need to either. 

We didn't get to go upstairs to do the tests until afternoon, and we arrived first thing in the morning. 

Took a good half a day but i didn't have to do a driving test, just the physical tests, as i had a UK car and bike licence.

Hence my reluctance to go back when my licence expired. I know i will have to get it done but i am not in a rush to waste a day there. 

2 hours would be amazing but its not going to happen.

----------


## Soutpeel

> My experience of the DLT in Chonburi was similar to Fondles. 
> 
> Farangs were grouped together on the pretence that it meant they would only have to explain the tests in english once. They didn't explain anything, but didn't need to either. 
> 
> We didn't get to go upstairs to do the tests until afternoon, and we arrived first thing in the morning. 
> 
> Took a good half a day but i didn't have to do a driving test, just the physical tests, as i had a UK car and bike licence.
> 
> Hence my reluctance to go back when my licence expired. I know i will have to get it done but i am not in a rush to waste a day there. 
> ...


Cant you use the DLT in Maptuphut/Rayong ?, renewed my 5 year Thai DL there last year in an out in just over an hour, which included "watching" a safety video and a quick eye test

----------


## BobR

> Fuckin Iam coming to BKK to get me bike licence.
> 
> Cunts here in Pattaya make you do the theory test and riding test and all that other eye test shit and the video.... 
> 
> It is a whole day ordeal as long as you get there atleast 1 hour before opening time.... 
> 
> If not then you gotta come back the next day to finish up.


Bring back good old corruption so we can pay a "convenience fee" and be out the door in an hour.

The Rayong-Maptaphut offices for land transport and immigration are a dream compared to Chonburi-Pattaya but the former also usually deals with higher quality foreigners.

----------


## Boon Mee

> The Rayong-Maptaphut offices for land transport and immigration are a dream compared to Chonburi-Pattaya but the former also usually deals with_ higher quality_ _foreigners_.


As opposed to Kee Nok Farangs elsewhere?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by BobR
> 
> 
> The Rayong-Maptaphut offices for land transport and immigration are a dream compared to Chonburi-Pattaya but the former also usually deals with_ higher quality_ _foreigners_.
> 
> 
> As opposed to Kee Nok Farangs elsewhere?


No the Rayong offices mostly deals with employed expats from the foreign businesses there, those who are married and those with homes.  Pattaya gets the tattooed alcoholics. Look at some of the foreigners in the Pattaya office and I know why they are sometimes rude and indifferent.

----------


## Phuketrichard

PHUKET

did mine today,
 Long line at 8:30

 word of advice    DO NOT renew before it expires
my license expired 3-15-2015
 My new one expires 3-15 2021  got 6 years


 Bring
The residency certificate ( make sure is is LESS than 1 month old)copy front page passportcopy visa pageold licensePassportAll signed!!!  ( so many people dont sign the copies)
NO medical



 for all that are renewing their 5 year license OR are getting  thai license with an IDP

 Brake test ,    green, yellow, red light  test
 than at 10:15 video for 1 hour for 15 of us farangs


In line 8:30
Documents checked
sent to room for Brake/ light test
30 minutes wait 

1 hour watch video
pay 550 baht
have pic taken  110 baht
get new license
out at 11:30

----------


## CNF55

After 14 years here I felt that it was time to apply for a Thai license.

Did so in Cha Am yesterday, brought the residence and health certificate, passport and my German license.

Paid 40 Baht for photocopies and 210 Baht in fees and walked out with my Thai (1 year) license after 15 minutes (I kid you not). 

No questions asked, no tests whatsoever.

----------


## toddaniels

Good to know there's no rhyme or reason what we have to do at the various governmental places scattered hither and yon around the country!  Goddess forbid they standardize anything because then they couldn't rake us over the coals when ever they felt like it nit-picking about this or that form..

PhuketRichard; were you going from a 1 year temporary license to a 5 year regular one? That's when (at least here in Bangkok) you have to show up after it expires. 

For the 5 year, you can show up as early as 6 months before it expires. BUT I had one guy I went with who showed up after his 5 year one expired, they knocked him back down to a 1 year temporary one again!  Also here in Bangkok the 5 year license expires on your birthday. I got almost 6 years outta the last renewal of my 5 year license.

CNF55; Just a question; you got the 'new style' laminated one, where they took your pic on the spot, with your address written in thai on the back and the hologram right?

----------


## Phuketrichard

5 year renewal ( my 4th)
All expire on ur B date

why would u show up early? ( the lady said the law is max 2 months) show up after it expires and get another year added on>
up to 1 year late ur good, after that u need sit for test and 4 hour video
5 years late u need start all over with  driving test and written test

----------


## toddaniels

Oh that guy went early because he was gonna be outta the country and not return before his 5 year d/l expired. He had his airline confirmation as proof and they did it for him without any questions. 

He also went to Chaengwattana and renewed his yearly extension of stay about 6 months early to for the same reason. Again with the proof showin' he was leaving and wouldn't be back in time, they did it. 

Just curious Richard; have you EVER seen a foreigner (not holding P/R status or thai citizenship) who has a lifetime d/l license like they used to issue?

----------


## Boon Mee

> Just curious Richard; have you EVER seen a foreigner (not holding P/R status or thai citizenship) who has a lifetime d/l license like they used to issue?


Never heard of one.

Only know of 1 Thai fellow who has one.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> 
>  
> Just curious Richard; have you EVER seen a foreigner (not holding P/R status or thai citizenship) who has a lifetime d/l license like they used to issue?
> 
> 
> Never heard of one.
> 
> Only know of 1 Thai fellow who has one.


Nor have I ever known of the lifetime business - for anyone.
I suspect the Thai person that you know has special privileges or connections.

----------


## toddaniels

No, it most definitely wasn't a "special case" thing at all. Ask a thai about it.

I know a lot of thaiz who have the lifetime motorbike one but never got the car one until they went down to 5 years max on it. 

Years back, I remember when they were gonna discontinue the lifetime d/l. There was a big thing about it on all the news stations, in all the thai papers, on the radio, etc. If I remember correctly the Dept of Land Transport in Bangkok was open 24 hours on the last day they gave them out. People were queuing up in the dark to get in there that morning. 

Conversely, I know an american here who's had thai citizenship for literally eonz.. He's only got a 5 year d/l. I dunno when he originally got his.

I don't drive anymore, but just keep my thai d/l as a valid form of I/D.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by toddaniels
> ...


Well, he got his lifetime drivers licence (I've seen it) a long time ago.  This dude is maybe 55 years old so good for him! :Very Happy: 

...owns a chunk of Samut Prakan

----------


## CNF55

> CNF55; Just a question; you got the 'new style' laminated one, where they took your pic on the spot, with your address written in thai on the back and the hologram right?


Yes, that's the one.

----------


## CNF55

Re 'Lifetime DL'

I know at least 2 foreigners who got one - one issued back in 1974 or 75 (issued on a WP) and the other one 1986 or 87 (issued on PR). Both issued in Bangkok.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Oh that guy went early because he was gonna be outta the country and not return before his 5 year d/l expired. He had his airline confirmation as proof and they did it for him without any questions. 
> 
> He also went to Chaengwattana and renewed his yearly extension of stay about 6 months early to for the same reason. Again with the proof showin' he was leaving and wouldn't be back in time, they did it. 
> 
> Just curious Richard; have you EVER seen a foreigner (not holding P/R status or thai citizenship) who has a lifetime d/l license like they used to issue?



Nope
Only one holding PS status that i know had one

----------


## Shy Guava

I've just had a very good experience at the Land Transport Dept. office in Bangkok. A couple of months ago I was, very foolishly, riding a bicycle and got caught for a lengthy period in a real turd-floater of a rainstorm. I had the old paper type license in my wallet and due to the laminated envelope being in bad shape, it was close to being ruined. It was close to 40 years old so the photograph did not look much like I anybody I knew anyway.

I went to the Land Transport office in my province to try to get a new one and the old bitch in charge claimed it was probably a forgery anyway and tried to take it off me. Rather than risk this again, I went to the Chatuchak office on Monday. I had driven down from upcountry and it was raining like hell when I arrived. I had all the documents, but struggled in there, wetter than Moby's dick, at 3:45PM. Maybe they felt sorry for me combined with the officer being from my province, but I was out of there at 4 (they wanted to go home) with a new plastic lifetime license good for use in all ASEAN countries. 

The all female staff could not have been more helpful. Top marks.

----------


## david44

Anybody hired a Motorbike in Australia usinga Thai issued International Driving Licence please, any experience or link welcome

----------


## Pragmatic

> A couple of months ago I was, very foolishly, riding a bicycle





> I had the old paper type license in my wallet and due to the laminated envelope being in bad shape, it was close to being ruined. It was close to 40 years old so the photograph did not look much like I anybody I knew anyway.


You need a license to ride a bicycle in Thailand?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## birding

> Originally Posted by Shy Guava
> 
>  A couple of months ago I was, very foolishly, riding a bicycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that I know of or have ever heard of.
And a lifetime license ?

I recently renewed my motorbike and car licenses and they are for 5 years.

----------


## Shy Guava

My wife also had the old paper type lifetime license and was able to change it to a new plastic lifetime license in about 20 minutes last week at the local LTD. She got the original one in the late 70s.

----------


## TMQ

I see this is an old thread, but wanted to re-start discussion.  In Phuket,  went yesterday with all necessary paperwork including medical certificate- thank goodness the med cert cost only 50 baht- because apparently there is a backlog for new motorbike license applicatants/applications... I was given a "return for training" date in January 2016!  Go away and come back in 60 days.  WTF?!  What training???  So heads up for anyone desiring to get a new motorbike license in Phuket for now.  Although I have previous Thai car and motorbike license and presented them in my attempt, because they had expired some 10 years ago they weren't considered.  Not sure if same backlog exists for car license or if this "backlog" only applies to new applicants and not renewals.  Anyone had similar experience?  My synical self wants to think this "backlog" has to do with the junta discouraging corruption.  Typical Thai response when they are required to do a job properly, but without kickback is blatent complacency... a work slowdown.   Thais at Phuket immigration pulled a similar work slowdown tantrum last year when they were forced to do proper job.

----------


## Phuketrichard

i have never experienced anything even closely resembling corruption for getting a drivers license in 30 years here.
10 year old ones mean less than nothing.
med certificate not required to renew in Phuket if u have a 5 year license, 
I renewd my car license in march this year

wowoowowowow
my 1,000th post in 8 years :bananaman:

----------


## Norton

> my 1,000th post in 8 years


Congrats.
Just renewed mine. Needed med cert as did the missus. Like many things rules vary office to office.

----------


## Norton

> What training??


Perhaps they meant the driver test bit. Maybe so many have to schedule them.

----------


## david44

> i have never experienced anything even closely resembling corruption for getting a drivers license in 30 years here.
> 10 year old ones mean less than nothing.
> med certificate not required to renew in Phuket if u have a 5 year license, 
> I renewd my car license in march this year
> 
> wowoowowowow
> my 1,000th post in 8 years


Congratulations on your millenium you are now entitled to build an extra motel for mia noi or mere annoy ,as they say ,up2U :bananaman:

----------


## david44

PS is a Thai licence acceptable for Australian rentals?

----------


## OhOh

Not sure about Australian Ladyboy rentals, as I have not tried to rent one.

----------


## melvin

Anybody 

know how to go about getting a license allowing you (farang) to drive a 6 wheeler?

(both my national, European, and my international license cover 6 wheelers)

----------


## Pragmatic

> Anybody  know how to go about getting a license allowing you (farang) to drive a 6 wheeler?


According to another forum you can't legally.  6 Wheel 10 Ton Truck - Thailand Motor Forum - Thailand Forum

----------


## melvin

thanks,
I skimmed that stuff on TV,
I think most of the entries there are unfounded and incorrect

I very seriously doubt that there is a piece of legislation in Thailand that
stipulates that a foreigner can not get a license to drive a 6 wheeler

----------


## Pragmatic

If you lived where I lived, as long as you stayed off the patrolled roads, the local coppers wouldn't give a toss.

----------


## Dapper

> I think most of the entries there are unfounded and incorrect


A quick scan leads me to agree with you.
Like most things here, if you are basically a good bloke and put in more than you take out, all minor laws are irrelevant.

I rate that philosophy personally and it's always worked well for me.

----------


## Norton

> very seriously doubt that there is a piece of legislation in Thailand that
> stipulates that a foreigner can not get a license to drive a 6 wheeler


Don't know but truck driving is a restricted occupation for a foreigner.

----------


## melvin

> Originally Posted by melvin
> 
> 
> I think most of the entries there are unfounded and incorrect
> 
> 
> A quick scan leads me to agree with you.
> Like most things here, if you are basically a good bloke and put in more than you take out, all minor laws are irrelevant.
> 
> I rate that philosophy personally and it's always worked well for me.


Yep, you've got a point.

However,
if I drive a 6 wheeler I would feel more comfortable if it was all legal.
If I end up in an accident (my fault or the fault of others) I would be in deep shit.
Without the proper license the shit would be even deeper.

In an accident scenario an insurance would not be worth much if I don't have the required license.

----------


## jamescollister

> PS is a Thai licence acceptable for Australian rentals?


Not sure about rentals, OZ is strange in these things.
Australia is not an ASEAN  member, but is involved, they sign off in agreements and driving licenses are one of them, but states have different laws.

An ASEAN license may be legal in Australia, but not legal in Victoria, NSW or Queensland, get an international, local traffic cops don't know other state agreements, never mind international.

----------


## david44

Thanks

----------


## melvin

> Originally Posted by melvin
> 
>  very seriously doubt that there is a piece of legislation in Thailand that
> stipulates that a foreigner can not get a license to drive a 6 wheeler
> 
> 
> Don't know but truck driving is a restricted occupation for a foreigner.


Fair enough, but driving a 6 wheeler doesn't mean you do truck driving as a job.

For example; a somewhat large RV  with twin wheels at the rear.

----------


## david44

I've never seen RVs here, be like living in an oven

Why do you need 6 wheels, usually cheap enough to get deliveries done by insured local, as you correctly state being illegal just open goal for corrupt bib even if other driver at fault.

I rea many wish to demoilsh their exes place , a ball and chain gang can be rented

----------


## melvin

> I've never seen RVs here, be like living in an oven
> 
> Why do you need 6 wheels, usually cheap enough to get deliveries done by insured local, as you correctly state being illegal just open goal for corrupt bib even if other driver at fault.
> 
> I rea many wish to demoilsh their exes place , a ball and chain gang can be rented


I have a boat in Chao Praya.

I'd like to be able to rent a 6 wheeler with a small crane/hydraulic arm,
put the boat on the relatively small 6 wheel and bring it to for example
Mekong in the East or Mekong or Ping in the north. 
Launch the boat, fart around a few days, move on and so forth.

(yes yes, can rent vehicle with driver (ain't cheap though), and I don't want 
 to have fun times fucked up with discussing where to launch/not to launch
 boats and where to go sight seeing with a Thai lorry driver)

----------

